# First Dart Frog setup



## SirThawkz (Jan 3, 2017)

So I've finally completed the background etc in my first Dart Frog vivarium and have started to stock it with plants and springtails and isopods (Dwarf white tropical woodlice):










I'm struggling to decide what plants to go for next, so far I have (from left to right):

Hypostes sp. - White
Microsorum sp.
Hypostes sp. - Red
Peperomia Rotundifolia
Pilea sp.
Ficus Pumila
Selaginella

Would really appreciate some suggestions as to what else I can add to fill out the vivarium, including where to place your suggestions.

Cheers
Tom.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

looking great,

you can beat a good qty of Earth Stars. Get them up high wired onto the background and if the lighting is working well they will go a wonderful red.

My fav, 

I also like baby tears as a creeper.

John,


----------



## Calli1984 (Jan 19, 2017)

A nice bromeliad tied to that stick on the left will look ace and give the viv some depth

Looking very nice


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Tom avoid ficus pummilla like the plague it is to vigorous for that viv,go for oak leaf or panama as pref. plant to smother.
altenative climber the marcgravia species,umbellata is lovely,they sit tight and are more managable than ficus.
Bro I have so many ficus in vivs,they are cracking plants but you have to keep on top of them,marcs are more easily managed ,you can't know any of this without years rolling by at this stage. I don't think staring at your pic you have straight pumilla it's the variagated one right??? bit slower growing.

Mate vivs look empty at first give things time before spending more on plants,let things grow in ,you might find you have enough already???

good luck

Stu


----------

